# DX code for "Poor Balance" ??



## Orthocoderpgu

You would think that something like this would be easy to find...

Doc saw an elderly patient and marked that the patient has "Poor Balance". What code do you use for this? 

Thanks.


----------



## jdrueppel

Look at disturbance gait.  I don't have my ICD-9 book with me so I can tell you what the exact code is (I'm on vacation)

Julie, CPC


----------



## Orthocoderpgu

Julie, Where ever you are I hope that there is a beach, ocean, palm trees and drinks with little umbrellas involved !


----------



## mstenochs

I would look at 781.2 abnormality of gait or 781.3 lack of coordination


----------



## jdrueppel

No such luck - just sitting at home (in Nebraska no less) waiting the go back to work on Monday.  I'm kind of a workaholic.  Thank God I can code all day on the AAPC Website  but next vacation I'll bring my ICD-9!

Julie, CPC


----------

